# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bangkok là thành phố châu Á hấp dẫn du khách nhất

## dulichnt

Theo tin từ Thông tấn xã Thái Lan, Thủ đô Bangkok của nước này đã được du khách nước ngoài bình chọn là thành phố hấp dẫn nhất để du lịch trong Mạng lưới Các thành phố lớn của châu Á thế kỉ XXI (ANMC XXI) nhờ có ẩm thực độc đáo và hấp dẫn.


Với điểm số 7,19/10, Bangkok chiếm số phiếu bầu cao nhất trong “Cuộc khảo sát về Bangkok” do Đại học Bangkok thực hiện để xếp hạng 10 thành phố hấp dẫn nhất của ANMC XXI. Thủ đô Tokyo của Nhật Bản được bình chọn là thành phố hấp dẫn thứ hai. Cuộc khảo sát được thực hiện từ 31.10 - 1.11 với 500 du khách nước ngoài tại Bangkok.

----------

